# Atlas Grey Porsche 997 Turbo



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

*The Car*
A gorgeous new 997 Turbo finished in Atlas Grey. Firstly many thanks to Jedi Knight for the recommendation:thumb: Nathan was first contacted by the owner but put it my way as its literally in my back yard and I hope I can repay the favour.










*Paintwork Evaluation* 
Light to medium swirling all over although tbh mostly light. No before shots! I did try but the camera just can't pick up light swirling on this kind of colour!! Even though it looks black in most pictures!! If I ever own a porsche this will be the colour to have:thumb:! Quality reflections and marring is hard to see:thumb:

*The Process*
Really struggled initially with the low temperatures and all my polishes refused to work:wall:


Eventually Meguairs finishing pad and PO85RD with IP in spot places. 
A premium marque specific cleanse and wax combo 
Klasse AIO and blackfire tyre gel on the wheels!
Meguiars NXT metal Polysh on exhausts

*Some areas i don't 'normally' detail *

Rear exhaust tips before and after



















Wheels










Engine Bay - *NB I DID NOT* detail this but thought you may appreciate a pic!!










*Some Gratuitous Flake shots*




























*Some Indoor Shots*





































*Some Brinkman Shots - John I need a new top *

      

*And some outside Afters:thumb: *


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho

Awesome, Stunning Car :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice    

I presume that now your doing wheels and exhausts the day job may soon be changing??


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

superb job mate, and car is amazing


----------



## NIL 7090 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lambo,997,430 i just cant choose, O yes i can NO MONEY decision made, stunning work mark was there enough tree's for you ??


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Immaculate paint, great reflections


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Very nice
> 
> I presume that now your doing wheels and exhausts the day job may soon be changing??


It changed some time ago - although watch this space for further updates:thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

that looks stormin,mark the flake looks so dense  and a nice gesture nathan


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazing mate. I bet the owner was really happy. Pity you could'nt get any tree reflection shots though.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooo yeah sweet as matey! :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

awsome finish:thumb:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice finish...


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Beautiful finish and a STUNNING car :thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Beautiful finish i see what you mean about the coulor, awesome work :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow that looks good, those wheels are


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

now that is just car porn  ..great finish as ever chap!:thumb:


----------



## bobjebb (Feb 15, 2006)

One happy owner here! Thanks so much Mark, looks fab of course. Waiting for the rain to stop so I can take a peak and more importantly go for a drive!


Thanks again, I'll send you an email too. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Is that a tree reflection I see... WoW what a great job u have done to an awesome car...


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

looks fantastic Brazo. Bob.. fantastic car.. wish i could have come over.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just great work...:doublesho :doublesho 


do you have some direct sun pics???


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

simply stunning


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Only one word for that:
LUSH!


----------



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome work!
I love those flake shots. Nice job there, mate! :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

excellant job, very nice car


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

That is one sexual car:thumb:


----------



## -Neil- (Oct 21, 2006)

Awesome, never thought much of that colour before but that is simply stunning :thumb:

Neil.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Absolutley Stonking! First class job Mark.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great job, lovely shots of the work.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely job


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks lovely


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  very nice indeed

daz


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Fantastic reflections - awesome car!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking job the car looks very nice. Well done.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Blimey another geezer gets hold of a rotary for five minutes and starts a business up over night with 5 minutes practice!  

Awesome results Brazioooo, looks superb. Lovely car as well. Looks like the house was rather mint as well mate


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Supberb. Gorgeous deep reflections and the finish looks crystal clear under the light shots - though I'd expect nothing less from you, Brazo. Top work. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, agree that colour is beautiful.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

What a fabulous car and colour too......dream on!!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

awesome detail there mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

how nice! Thats also the colour i'll have mine in when i eventually save enough pennies 

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome car and looking blindingly good


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning work as ever Butter.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Racer said:


> Just great work...:doublesho :doublesho
> 
> do you have some direct sun pics???


All the flake shots were in direct sunlight with the sun in the panel in the first shot:thumb:

Cheers for all the comments guys - my favourite detail yet! Have just sent the owner 4 high res versions so if anyone wants any shots for their desktop


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Dont need to say anything really. 

just dont want to stop admiring it.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great car and even better work. good to see a car cover too. Good on Jedi too for the referral


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, I've just made up my mind, that is my favourite car on sale today:thumb:


----------

